# Men in Uniform anthology



## Mouse (May 17, 2014)

Torquere Press will be releasing an anthology called Men in Uniform on the 21st of May. And I have a story in it.

*Individual Stories:*
  Best Laid Plans by M. Durango
  Seven Steps To Heaven by Emily Moreton
  UPSex by Rob Rosen
  Crossfire by Jon Keys
  The Queen's Guard by Emma Jane
  Nurse Levi by L.J.Hamlin
  What Can Brown Do For You? by Hunter Frost
Midnight Magic by Mychael Black

To win a copy (and see the cover), go here: Hunter Frost Is Here Today With Her Men In Uniform And A Giveaway « The Novel Approach

Not SFF, but some of you might be interested anyway!


----------



## Gary Compton (May 17, 2014)

Good job, Mouse. 

For you I got my boy scouts uniform out and am wearing it as a tribute to your success.


----------



## Mouse (May 17, 2014)

Mmm sexy. 


I forgot to say - my story 'The Queen's Guard' will also be available to buy separately. (As will all of them, but if you want to buy mine, that'd be nice for my pocketses ).


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 17, 2014)

Congrats, Mouse.

I still own my sixth form blazer, incidentally


----------



## Mouse (May 17, 2014)

Ta. You know what, I've never really had a uniform. Our school uniform (at both primary and secondary) was just a jumper with the school logo on. I had a maroon tabard when I worked at the hotel. That was sexy.


----------



## Juliana (May 17, 2014)

Nice! Congrats, Mouse.


----------



## Mouse (May 17, 2014)

Thanks, Juliana.


----------



## Ursa major (May 17, 2014)

Congratulations. 


(Tab 'ard: is that a particularly aggressive brand of diet drink? Even if it is, I'm still not sure how it would be that sexy, though. )


----------



## alchemist (May 17, 2014)

I suspect this one may not be for me...

But congratulations, Mouse!


----------



## Mouse (May 17, 2014)

Yeah, this isn't one for the straight guys probably! 

Thanks, gang.


----------



## Ursa major (May 17, 2014)

Not really, no.


But we still hope you'll do well.


----------



## Gary Compton (May 17, 2014)

Mouse said:


> Yeah, this isn't one for the straight guys probably!
> 
> Thanks, gang.



Bet you I love it and hasnt Ursa got a nice pert bottom!


----------



## alchemist (May 17, 2014)

Gary Compton said:


> Bet you I love it and hasnt Ursa got a nice pert bottom!



[Fr Ted] They've ALL got lovely bottoms [/Fr Ted]


----------



## Jo Zebedee (May 17, 2014)

alchemist said:


> [Fr Ted] They've ALL got lovely bottoms [/Fr Ted]



They do.  congrats, Mouse!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 17, 2014)

Ursa major said:


> (Tab 'ard: is that a particularly aggressive brand of diet drink? Even if it is, I'm still not sure how it would be that sexy, though. )



Well, if that's all she had on, it could hardly be anything else! (Except a bit sticky.)

Congratulations, Mouse!


----------



## Mouse (May 18, 2014)

Thanking you!


----------



## Ursa major (May 18, 2014)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Well, if that's all she had on, it could hardly be anything else! (Except a bit sticky.)


Aren't you being rather cheeky by implying that Mouse might have pour dress sense....




​


----------



## ratsy (May 18, 2014)

Congrats Mouse!


----------



## Glitch (May 18, 2014)

Well done Mouse. On the up and up (no pun intended)


----------



## Mouse (May 18, 2014)

Thanks guys! The idea was to get a story out there ahead of the book release.


----------



## Serendipity (May 18, 2014)

Nice one, Mouse. Congratulations!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 18, 2014)

Congratulations, Mouse!


----------



## Mouse (May 19, 2014)

Thank you, both.


----------



## Paradox 99 (May 19, 2014)

Nice one Mouse!
I would have thought the first story was yours though. ;-)


----------



## Mouse (May 19, 2014)

Ta.  ...


----------



## Mouse (May 21, 2014)

Linkies.

My story only. $1.99 The Queen's Guard by Emma Jane | Torquere Press Inc.
Whole antho: $5.99 Men In Uniform Anthology edited by Elizabeth L. Brooks | Torquere Press Inc.


----------

